
Twitter Is Suspending More Than One Million Accounts per Day in Latest Purge - aestetix
https://gizmodo.com/twitter-is-suspending-more-than-one-million-accounts-pe-1827409235
======
octosphere
It always strikes me as amazing that so many accounts could be created in the
first place. Twitter are pretty strict now and require phone verification to
make an account. It just makes me wonder how many simcards are being used to
fuel the disinfo/misinfo/psyops campaigns?

